# Critique my LaMancha doelings?



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Two doelings I'll be bringing home in two weeks! Super excited over the pedigrees, but what do you folks think of them physically?

First three pics are Triple C Champagne, born March 13. Pics are fairly recent. She's a twin, born to a very pretty FF doeling, Triple C Bayberry (sired by Tempo Spitz, dam goes back to Kastdemur Cal's Wildfire). Sire is Heart Mt Northern Knight.

Fourth pic is Merrigold AC Tennessee, born March 19. Not a great pic, but it's all the breeder sent me. Great genetics on her, and I love her length of body. Sire is Altrece Cosmopolitan. Dam is Merrigold MLK Tuscanny (sired by Mint*Leaf Kobalt).

Can add pics of Champagne's dam, but not Tennessee's.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Are you new to raising/showing goats?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't find any of the names you put registered with adga.... Only heart mt northern knight and tempo spitz. Neither of those goats have anything special about their pedigrees.... I can't find any champions or milk stars in there.... What's the herd name?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OP asked only for a critique of conformation. I for one would love to read that physical evaluation as well


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

mariarose said:


> OP asked only for a critique of conformation. I for one would love to read that physical evaluation as well


Correct! But as she said she is buying them and posted the names of sore and dam, I looked them up to get a better idea of what I was looking at, and the dams aren't registered under that name with Adga was what I was saying. If the buyer is new to buying does with pedigrees for show, I was going to say that they aren't what the buyer was saying they are. I want to help op get really nice animals


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

If you had looked at my location you would see I'm from Canada, so it's only right that they're not registered with the ADGA. They are (or are in the process of, in Tennessee's case) being registered with the Canadian Goat Society.

Champagne's dam won Junior Champion at last year's West Nationals at 3 months old. Champagne's sire classified EX90 last year as well. Her maternal granddam is off a Kastdemur line (Kastdemur Evian to be exact).

Tennessee's dam placed third junior doe last year in the same classes Champagne. Her sire, Cosmo, has sired many prize winners in the US and has good classification scores. Her maternal grandparents, Kobalt, also sports some good milk records and classification scores.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

NewbieNubian said:


> If you had looked at my location you would see I'm from Canada, so it's only right that they're not registered with the ADGA. They are (or are in the process of, in Tennessee's case) being registered with the Canadian Goat Society.
> 
> Champagne's dam won Junior Champion at last year's West Nationals at 3 months old. Champagne's sire classified EX90 last year as well. Her maternal granddam is off a Kastdemur line (Kastdemur Evian to be exact).
> 
> Tennessee's dam placed third junior doe last year in the same classes Champagne. Her sire, Cosmo, has sired many prize winners in the US and has good classification scores. Her maternal grandparents, Kobalt, also sports some good milk records and classification scores.


Oh wow that's awesome! Sorry I didn't know you could look at location :/ im cool like that! I did write out a critique but never posted because I didn't know what was going on with registry but that makes a lot more sense! Sorry I didn't even know to look! Are classification scores same as linear appraisals?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I sincerely hope I didn't sound forward tone is very hard to add to text


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Is conformation judged differently in Canada?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How is her bite? In the photos to me it seems her bite is a bit under?


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Classification is the same as linear appraisal, yes. 

I'm sure conformation is judged the same or very similar. 

I haven't seen her in person yet so can't say what he bite is like. She wasn't too happy about being posed up I was told so might just be being awkward.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay!  so champagne!

Pros: 
- very correct front and back legs
- nice extension of the heart girth
- very nice rear pasterns
- square front and back legs 
- very wide in the chest
- Strong chine
- deep for a kid!
- love the coloring!
- nice body capacity 

Cons:
- I would like to see a more level top line
- more angulation in the rear legs
- more of a slope from withers to rump, her rump is either too high or her withers are too low. It could also she that she may be standing on uneven ground
- smoother blending from neck to withers 
- I would like to see tighter shoulders in this doe, as well as a better front assembly! 
- her front feet seem to be angling outward of her body? But maybe the ground she's standing on!  

A nice doe! May not be super competitive in a junior class but you never know how they are going to grow, and what their mammary will look like! 

Tuscanny.... It's too hard to say with the picture provided.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I have three doelings all going into the same class so one of them should compete well. Lol. Also showing a paternal brother to Champagne. And I'm certain hey depth of body will stay impressive. Her sire is DEEP and WIDE. Hoping her sire comes to the show next week actually.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

NewbieNubian said:


> Well I have three doelings all going into the same class so one of them should compete well. Lol. Also showing a paternal brother to Champagne. And I'm certain hey depth of body will stay impressive. Her sire is DEEP and WIDE. Hoping her sire comes to the show next week actually.


Ooh I love deep does and bucks


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll post a picture of her sire when I can get to a computer . Using phone currently.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Laney3535 said:


> Is conformation judged differently in Canada?


Nope  As far as I know, it's the same. And I'm in Canada.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

First picture is Champagne's sire, Heart Mt Northern Knight.
Second picture is her dam, Triple C Bayberry, after winning Junior Champion Doeling at last year's West National.
Third picture is Tennessee's sire, Altrece Cosmopolitan.
Fourth picture is Cosmopolitan's dam, CH Altrece Wish Granted.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

NewbieNubian said:


> First picture is Champagne's sire, Heart Mt Northern Knight.
> Second picture is her dam, Triple C Bayberry, after winning Junior Champion Doeling at last year's West National.
> Third picture is Tennessee's sire, Altrece Cosmopolitan.
> Fourth picture is Cosmopolitan's dam, CH Altrece Wish Granted.


The first buck warranted a very audible "aw wow!" From me Hahaha! All of those Lamanchas are very nice!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I like wish's mammary


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I said the same thing when I saw that picture of Knight the first time. Just love his depth and thickness for a dairy buck. Super impressive. I'll be linebreeding on his line via Champagne and my buck, Cheeky (paternal brother to Champagne). Excited to see how those kids turn out next spring. 

Tennessee's dam apparently has great dairyness about her and depth of body as well as a strong mammary.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty ladies and Knight the buck is amazing !
Good luck to you with your future breedings


----------

